# Question about Laser Vortex



## bkr1969 (Nov 29, 2009)

Any standard laser pointer will work. The problem I had was with overheating and battery drain. There was a recent post about hacking a stage laser that is AC powered and fan cooled that I'm going to try if it shows up in time.


----------



## ryanlamprecht (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah, I saw that, and was thinking about ordering one of those today, but wasn't sure if that was a better alternative than just getting a small laser pointer. Like I said, I have no experience with them, so...


----------

